# Whats better hl or epi



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

I was just about to order a clutch kit for the brute i looked at HL extreme guty and i looked at EPI extreme duty kits i just want to get some feed back ,and i dont really care if i lose top end just need torq


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Just get the springs dont waste your money on the kit.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yep get you a red secondary and a maroon or almond primary and be done with it


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

so kits with weights arent worth it just springs man that will save me some$$$$$$


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep.. Agree'd with above. At least a Red Secondary. Maybe a Primary spring too.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

yes sir. the springs are like 20 bucks plus shipping from EPI.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep keep the stock weights. Just buy the springs form EPI.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

sweet i knew this forum would save me $$$ LOL so maroon primary red secondary?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes...NO kit. If you get a Red secondary....you will need atleast a maroon primary. I would suggest the almond primary if it was mine.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

not to hijack your thread badon i just got threw puttin a almond primary and lime green secondary and the beast is alive man i've been missing out..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

walker said:


> not to hijack your thread badon i just got threw puttin a almond primary and lime green secondary and the beast is alive man i've been missing out..


Yep...that Almond primary is nice and it don't have a lot of stall either. It will surprise most.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

The almond primary is the way to go. AFTW. Lol


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

sweet i will order a red ,maroon, almond and a lime green and see wich one i like better, like i said i dont want to go 60 mph just wheelie popin torq:drive:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm the same way i've found anything over 25 my adult beverage starts sloshing and can't have that...


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

:309149:AGREED


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

jbadon said:


> sweet i will order a red ,maroon, almond and a lime green and see wich one i like better, like i said i dont want to go 60 mph just wheelie popin torq:drive:


If you want that you need a Red secondary and almond primary....don't waste your money on a lime green with 30 Silverbacks. Thats what I run with 28 silverbacks


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

OK THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE INFO REALLY HELPFULL THANKS:mimbrules:


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

just ordered them springs and tools i will post the out come


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have the maroon primary, thinkin i'm liking what y'all are sayin about the almond. is there a noticable difference?


----------



## southtexas brute (Sep 30, 2009)

im planing on 29.5 SOON, so red secondary and almond sound like the right set up???...i guess im going to need the EPI spring removal tool, or could i do with out??


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

MeanGreen198 said:


> I have the maroon primary, thinkin i'm liking what y'all are sayin about the almond. is there a noticable difference?


I've never tried the maroon to compare with but with the almond there is just enough stall there to get the rpm's up enough that it just takes off with my 29.5's. The stall is hardly noticeable but it turns my tires like they are stock.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i ordered doth the tools one is 30$ and the other is like 80$ kinda expensive but im sure i will use them more than once


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

the $80 tool could have been built for about $20 .....but you will have the fancy one:haha:


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Best thing I can tell you is try different ones until you find the one that you like the best. What works for me might not work for someone else but I am very pleased with the almond primary.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I know I have put this in 3 or 4 other threads but I figure I will go ahead and put it in here too...

I am runnin' the Maroon Pri and Almond Sec and love them...Snap 29.5 'Laws up in the air like stock tires and no problems in thick mud...I haven't went for a top speed yet but I have never been worried about goin' fast just want to rip stumps out of the ground!!!


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

hell yea thats what im after but anyway i did order the almond pri and a red sec and those fancy tools lol for that price it should come with a machanic to operate it lol:rippedhand:


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

oh yea im lovin that short bus racing sounds like my kind of team:haha:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have met him and read a lot of his post.....I dont think he really rode the short bus :haha:


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

:haha: u dont have to ride it but i know i have shortbus moments prob more than i should:hititjackblackanim:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

No I never rode the Shortbus but I drove that SOB for some of my other riding buddies that had reserved seats!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Let us know how you like your set up....like stated about the almond does give you more performance with the red secondary.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

it comes in monday so if i get a chance i will install them monday i will post results


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sweet, i went ahead and ordered one to find out what i like better


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

well i got them in but been sick soooo dident get arround to it yet


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hondarecoveryman said:


> the $80 tool could have been built for about $20 .....but you will have the fancy one:haha:


I actually built mine for $8... haha...


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I actually built mine for $8... haha...


For $8 thats cheap, you should start selling those. Exclusive MIMB spring compresion tool. People would buy them all day long for $30 and you would make a killing if it's worth your time to make them.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

shipping them sucks. 
You pay as much or more for shipping them as they cost to make.


----------



## southtexas brute (Sep 30, 2009)

im going to run a red spring on the secondary for sure with my 29.5...but whats the big differance with the Almond or the marron primary, which one will give the best top end and less stall, but still conserve the belt and pull the best out of the 2.

it seems liken thats what most are running (almond or maroon) on the primary just wondering what is the difference????

thanks guys....great site


----------



## racefan15 (Sep 21, 2009)

Im definately wondering same exact question. seems the red secondary is a no brainer, but Im torn between the almond and maroon primarys... Do a lot of trail stuff, but in central fl some of it is often mud too.
29.5 laws with 2" lift.


----------



## racefan15 (Sep 21, 2009)

Also, if i decide to switch back to my 27" msts for a few days, will the red secondary with maroon or almond primary be way too much for those tires if i just want to go trail riding with slower friends for the day???


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

racefan15 said:


> Also, if i decide to switch back to my 27" msts for a few days, will the red secondary with maroon or almond primary be way too much for those tires if i just want to go trail riding with slower friends for the day???


 no, you'll be fine. take advantage of the lighter tires and do extra wheelies that day!


----------



## southtexas brute (Sep 30, 2009)

so difference in marron and almond with 29.5??


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

The almond is a little stiffer spring and will have a touch more stall than the maroon.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

ok put the almond pri and red sec wow why i dident do that a year ago i have been missing out


----------

